# Signature request.



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/37428-please-oh-please.html

*The request*
I'd like a Chael Sonnen signature.

*Pictures*
I know it would help, but I'm horrible at finding pictures and things like that and I'd rather let the person making it take as long as they want and find good pictures.

*Title*
"The Real Champ"

*Sub-text*
"Ebc_Kyle"

*Colors*
Red, black, white, grey. Or whichever you think will look best...

*Size*
Whichever you see fit.

*Avatar*
Negative.

All attempts will be repped with my awesome reppage power.

Gracias.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks man. I really like it.


----------

